# Looking for Info for a Sears Craftsman 1400 Generator Model: 580.327.031



## JP56 (Mar 19, 2021)

I have the 1400 Craftsman Portable Generator, Model: 580.327.031, S/N: 971096
I am looking for an Owner/User Manual for it but cannot seem to locate one. I am also trying to find out if possible Year of Manufacture, and the actual Manufacturers Name.
In my web searches I have found similar looking models but the model numbers never match mine. I have also noticed a LOT of references to "Generac", so I am wondering if Generac actually was the manufacturer of this model. It needs a thorough external cleaning & probably a carb, but I believe that it also needs some work on the carb linkage so I am looking for a parts source as well. The only source that comes up on the web so far is "Parts Tree" & just about every part they have listed says "No Longer Available" and the others say to Contact Gererac.
Any info or material anyone can provide would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JohnNY (Apr 27, 2020)

Looking for it now for you. Take the decimal or period out of the second half of the serial number it should only be after the first 3


----------



## Jump (Nov 19, 2020)

Here is a parts source.

Not many parts available these days.









PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


Parts lookup and repair parts diagrams for outdoor equipment like Toro mowers, Cub Cadet tractors, Husqvarna chainsaws, Echo trimmers, Briggs engines, etc.




www.partstree.com




Jump


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Here is another forum that deals with Sears: Smokstak® Antique Engine Community


----------



## joepeterson56 (Dec 6, 2010)

JohnNY said:


> Looking for it now for you. Take the decimal or period out of the second half of the serial number it should only be after the first 3


Thanks John !


----------



## joepeterson56 (Dec 6, 2010)

Jump said:


> Here is a parts source.
> 
> Not many parts available these days.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jump, but I already found that one.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

These folks speak very fluent Sears/Craftsman may be able to help.

580 indicates Goldstar(LG Electronics)









Craftsman/Sears Forum







www.mytractorforum.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

op snap a pix of the gen set for us!


----------

